# Advice needed!!



## Thomasthrtank (Mar 26, 2016)

I am new to this forum and haven't been able to find a thread to answer this so here goes.

As someone new to classical music can anyone suggest a good album or albums for someone like me as someone beginning to build my appreciation of classical music?

My musical tastes are mainly heavy and classic rock (think AC/DC, Alice cooper, slipknot, type o negative, rammstein, the darkness and you'll get the picture). I'm a rugby player and music forms a big part of helping me get "pumped" before a game.

The trouble I'm having is that there are peices of classical music that I love but I don't know who the composer is or what the peice is called. I've searched the Internet for a name for the type of style to no avail. PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Can you post the audio of some of the works here? That would be a big help.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey, welcome to the forum! And I'm glad to hear you're taking the plunge into the classical music world!

Fair warning, the sheer AMOUNT of music might be intimidating at first. So I think it would be best to find a few pieces you do like, and go forward from there; check out more music by the same composer, or maybe more music from the same time period. That's how I started out.

As for finding the music you have heard before but can't place...yeah that can be frustrating. What could be helpful here, as well as finding new music to get into, would be to look up those compilation CDs of "best of" classical works. Those would give a general survey of more popular works, and could also be a great introduction to different composers.

Here's a link to one of those CDs. You could check the pieces out on YouTube
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_50_Greatest_Pieces_of_Classical_Music


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It will be really hard to find one album to start out with that meets all your needs. You may have better luck downloading a few single pieces if you use mp3 files. Then maybe get into entire albums and the longer complete pieces later.

Music for getting pumped before a rugby game? Maybe the Scherzo from Beethoven's 9th Symphony -- only one of many thousands of suggestions that might work.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I'll take a shot in the dark. Is one of the pieces you have heard before "Ride of the Valkyries" by Richard Wagner?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Thomasthrtank said:


> I am new to this forum and haven't been able to find a thread to answer this so here goes.
> 
> As someone new to classical music can anyone suggest a good album or albums for someone like me as someone beginning to build my appreciation of classical music?
> 
> ...


Ravel's _Bolero_ is a good one.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Try these and see if they are to your specifications
Miklos Rosza: film Ben Hur: Parade of the Charioteers




Respighi: Pines of Rome movement 4 Pines of the Appian way. 




Elmer Bernstein: film The Magnificent Seven Theme




Holst: The Planets movement 1 Mars - Bringer of War




Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet: Dance of the Knights




Prokofiev: Seven, they are Seven




Shostakovich Symphony #5 movemnet 4 




Wagner: The Flying Dutchman: Overture 




Wagner: The Valkyry: Ride of the Valkyries








 (with the Vocals. This looks like a concert performance of the opera. The hoyotoho's are the Valkyries war cries.)
Liszt: Les Prelude




Saint Saens: Samson and Delilah: Bacchanale




Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition: Baba Yaga (a Russian Witch) and The Great Gate of Kiev




Grieg: Peer Gynt: In the Hall of the Mountain King








 (With Vocals, a Troll Chorus)
Bach: Toccata and Fugue in d minor








 (This one you get to see the organist playing)
Vidor: Symphony #5 Toccata


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

drpraetorus said:


> Try these and see if they are to your specifications
> Miklos Rosza: film Ben Hur: Parade of the Charioteers
> 
> 
> ...


This will keep you busy for a while


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome.

Listen to classical on YouTube, softly.
Turn up the volume for the random piece you like.
Understand your preference. Seek for associated composers.


----------

